# Flight Ducks?



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

Anyone have updates on the flight ducks coming down?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

What about them? Birds have been migrating through for several weeks now. Are we peak? Nowhere near.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

"They come and they go Hobbs, they come and they go"


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly though, there were a lot of bluebills around at the start of the season and they have seemed to thin out. A few more redheads have been showing up but the last several days I haven't been seeing the birds that I did earlier in the week here on Saginaw Bay.
Headed out in a bit, hoping we can find them this morning.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The Doob said:


> "They come and they go Hobbs, they come and they go"


Every duck I shot this week was in flight, some south, some north


----------



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thxs guys- up on northern side of SB all week, not seeing much flight ducks last several days like years prior, hoping they're rafting north and big winds this week will move em,,,,anyone seeing rafts of ducks farther north?


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Warm weather and solid food. No pressure to really move. Temperatures are supposed to drop starting tomorrow, combined with the natural days getting shorter...they will start shifting down.

Some of the wood duck potholes up here still have birds. Others have already hung the "gone south" sign and moved out.

Got a report from a layout boat on a local lake yesterday. Sounds like divers are starting to show. I think this week will be good.


----------



## Nicoli7153 (Oct 9, 2012)

Came across the UP and the bridge yesterday NO birds!!!!


----------



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nicoli7153 said:


> Came across the UP and the bridge yesterday NO birds!!!!


Thxs for the UP info, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

South wind, light wind = no migration. They are loading up to leave, but for ducks and geese energy conservation is most important. Their fat reserves have to travel a ton. If they can ride a northwest wind, they will.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Chaz44646 said:


> Anyone have updates on the flight ducks coming down?


i believe its way early , things have to start freezing up, usually midnovember, i use to have my best days during deer gun season to me thats when flight ducks with the bright orange legs are filling the sky.


----------



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hackman said:


> i believe its way early , things have to start freezing up, usually midnovember, i use to have my best days during deer gun season to me thats when flight ducks with the bright orange legs are filling the sky.


Thxs again, greatly appreciated, will be watching for em, hopeful big blow will help


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Just got into Florida for a bit of business. Loaded with birds. We must have missed it


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shi picked up a bunch since last week.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

It's on. According to WPBO, 17OCT report was a banner day with 50mph north winds observed and flocks coming through every few seconds. Mostly divers. Where they ended up is anybody's guess. 

Anecdotally, managed areas usually peak around 23OCT. Just look at past reports. Bottom line is that if you can hunt, then by all means, GO!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

local refuge in MN set off weather radar when biologist went out to count birds and the whole refuge lifted. lol. figured 600,000 birds.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Just spoke with a friend from Wisconsin who lives 5 miles from the Horicon marsh and there are no waterfowl...virtually zero...on the marsh. He's lived there his entire life and has never seen it like that.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Wood ducks have officially checked out of Northern Michigan. Have a north wind coming Sunday should get some other birds moving.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Drove from up north down to Grand Rapids this afternoon. Every little waterhole between here and there had birds in it. Things should start heating up.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Get ready down below. Sitting on Saginaw Bay watching wave after wave of divers high flying SE.


----------



## Biga (Jan 7, 2009)

Was there yesterday. Saw the same thing. Also saw many flocks flying northwest. Are those high-flocks flying se overflying the Bay without stopping and gone for good. Not many birds working. Disappointing.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Doob said:


> Get ready down below. Sitting on Saginaw Bay watching wave after wave of divers high flying SE.


Are you shooting any out there today or are they just over flying the bay?


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

We got a limit yesterday. Today we have shot 3 out of the only 2 groups that have given us a look.
Fairly empty skies this morning


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

[QUOTE="Biga, post: 7773655, Are those high-flocks flying se overflying the Bay without stopping and gone for good. Not many birds working. Disappointing.[/QUOTE]
We have been doing very well as there have been a lot of divers around. I think what we observed yesterday were birds that had been here all week taking the next leg of the journey


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Doob said:


> We got a limit yesterday. Today we have shot 3 out of the only 2 groups that have given us a look.
> Fairly empty skies this morning


We don't see or shoot a lot on a southeast wind.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

no major diver presence on LSC and western lake Erie. Calendar ducks should arrive next two weeks


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

I got soaked Scouting in the rain this evening, nothing to write home about. Unless you like shooting Cormorants.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

S/W Erie:
Few local mallards and couple small groups of buffs. Possibly 1 flock of Bills. Loads of Cormies like usual.


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

Haven't seen much of anything up here on the east end.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm out on a inland lake this morning and so far nothing flying except leaves lol!
I've only heard a handful of shots. 
If something flys by they'll need quite a lead with this wind!


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Back in from surfing GH since dawn.
Only saw one small flock of divers and a hen mallard trying to land on our heads. 
That happens alot, I think they mistake us bobbing around as ducks.
If only I could shoot off my surfboard, I could limit most times.
I tried to hunt last year off my SUP, my gun got iced up before shooting light.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

We hunted our little farm pond this morning in the center of the state and got a nice mixed bag. Mallards,woodies, a green winged teal, a gadwall and a pintail. Never seen a pintail or gadwall around here before. Seen a few more teal we didn’t get cracks at.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Big flights of Mergs came through at WPBO last week. THAT can't be good. Some divers came through too, but not in the numbers like Mergs.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

That isnt too huge of a number for there. Honestly i wouldnt be too worried. It hasnt got cold up north and divers per usually peak around in of the first 10 days of november. There hasnt been a single report of a good raft at the bridge yet even.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

TNL said:


> Big flights of Mergs came through at WPBO last week. THAT can't be good. Some divers came through too, but not in the numbers like Mergs.


I wish they posted more detailed reports/daily posts like in the the past. I don’t think they liked duck hunters commenting on the blog. Lol. Not a big deal but would be nice to compare my observation to theirs. If I would guess, We’d/Thur/Fri are going to be good duck days....both by me and up there.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Aaaaaaand now they’ve changed the weather report. So who knows.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

here are low temperatures today and Saturday. Looks good, some duck should be down.









Saturday


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

waterwolf90 said:


> Back in from surfing GH since dawn.
> Only saw one small flock of divers and a hen mallard trying to land on our heads.
> That happens alot, I think they mistake us bobbing around as ducks.
> If only I could shoot off my surfboard, I could limit most times.
> I tried to hunt last year off my SUP, my gun got iced up before shooting light.


Fall/winter surfing? You, sir, are Bad A***d!....


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

waxico said:


> Fall/winter surfing? You, sir, are Bad A***d!....


2nd that...


----------

